# vacation



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm so stressed out about leaving my fish for a week long vacation. i have 5 tiger barbs and 4 rosy barbs in my 20L. do those vacation blocks work? should i buy an automatic fish feeder? can someone guide me in a good direction?


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I've heard nothing but bad things about both. You should try to find some family or a friend to feed then while your gone


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

*groan* I have no one to feed my tank while I'm gone. there has to be some way. Not even one of those expensive auto fish feeders, will get the job done?


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not sure. 
(waits for another member to chime in.)


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

Dont worry get a automatic fish feeder, they are the best, they act like a real person feeding them youll be fine and dont worry about price i have seen some for only 24.50


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

ok. thanks to both of you for the help. I'll get an auto fish feeder, and just because I'm paranoid i might get one of those pyramids anyway. thanks for the advice. oh. also. is it ok to leave the lights off during my week vacation? i dont have any live plants, just some algae.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

It shouldn't be a problem to leave your lights off. I deffinately wouldn't leave them on.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Honestly I wouldn't worry about them. The fish you listed should be fine for 7 days without food. I was just gone for 4 days and no one fed my fish. When its a week long trip, I try to get someone to stop buy and feed my caecilians once. If they get too hungry they might start trying eating my fish:-?.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

I have heard a horror story or two regarding the automatic feeder malfunctioning and dumping out all of the food into the tank. I would do a partial water change and a good feeding before you leave and your fish should be fine until you get back. The fish dont need light it is more for us to enjoy watching them especially since you dont have plants. If you want you can get an automatic timer for the lights, they are very inexpensive at walmarts about 4-5 dollars.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

i got the auto feeder today. i also did a partial water change and everything was going fine until about three minutes ago. i noticed that my long finned zebra danio ( got him for free by accident while getting tiger barbs) and one of my tigers seem bad. my danio is lying upside down on the bottom and my tiger is becoming weak and is starting to let himself be turn upside down for a bit by the current. i think this might be because i haven't vacuumed or changed water for about a month. could this be?


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you treat the added water with conditioner? Have you tested your water? If so what are the parameters?


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

i treated with conditioner. as of now i think I'm going to lose 5 of 8 fish. I'm doing my parameters now. i have 
nitrite 0
ammonia either .25 or .50 its kinda hard to tell. 
nitrate looks closer to 10 but could be 5 
havent tested ph yet. i know, my tank is a mess. I didn't know it was this bad.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

not sure what is going on but the ammonia is high, hopefully someone will come with an answer really soon. good luck


----------

